# Google Music Beta Track Count



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

KSOFM = Fabolous @ 10423!

Now that the music beta has gone out to more then a handful of users I'm interested in how many tracks everyone has. Show off or we can make it a pissing contest if you will (that presumably ends when someone hit's 20k).

I'll try to update the OP with the current KSOFM. Honor system on not loading up on garbage you'd never listen to & of course pics or it never happened.

I'm currently at 5350.
http://db.tt/WFdUloG


----------



## Fabolous (Jun 6, 2011)

K, I'll play. Currently at 10423.

View attachment 6


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

What are you on... day 4 of your upload?


----------



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)

honor system lulz


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Nusince said:


> What are you on... day 4 of your upload?


No joke! It uploads 2 at a time must have taken FOR-EV-UR


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

Mine is still uploading. Awesome program. Found songs I forgot I had. Lol.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## pirateghost (Jun 7, 2011)

I have over 27000 tracks. Its struggling to upload

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

poontab said:


> No joke! It uploads 2 at a time must have taken FOR-EV-UR


I was lucky enough to get an invite on the first day they sent them out after the I/O attendees got theirs. I remember it took 8 hours to upload 1,800 songs and I have a 30MB/s upstream pipe so I know it takes forever. I actually know a guy who has something like 30,000 mp3's he was trying to upload and it took like a week.

Remember though, part of the reason it is only uploading 2 or 3 songs at a time is it is also resampling each file as it uploads it.


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

coltzfan said:


> Mine is still uploading. Awesome program. Found songs I forgot I had. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Wait until your complete library is uploaded. Instant mix is frickin awesome at coming up with mix compilations from your collection.


----------



## abtre (Jun 7, 2011)

I've got 14,091 songs added. For now, that's my complete collection.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

I wish I could add my whole library I've had to pick albums here and there. Also net is slow at work so its taken my a very long time for just the 500 or so thus far. Now that I seen this I will begin uploading here at home


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

kameleongt said:


> I wish I could add my whole library I've had to pick albums here and there. Also net is slow at work so its taken my a very long time for just the 500 or so thus far. Now that I seen this I will begin uploading here at home


Why pick and choose... el goog wants all your music


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

anyone else notice that some song's load times are slower then they should be? I have an ultra fast connection to the google servers so it shouldn't take me 3 minuets to buffer a 2 minute song...


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

I have uploaded roughly 4000 of my 20,000 in my collection. @Brett, it takes 0 time for me to buffer and im just on Comcast cable...


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

Captainkrtek said:


> I have uploaded roughly 4000 of my 20,000 in my collection. @Brett, it takes 0 time for me to buffer and im just on Comcast cable...


Methinks it's cause I'm in the SF bay and there are a TON of people who are using the beta here and having to go through one port... hopefully google will widen the bandwith for us.


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

I got 12,400 and counting. Took 4 days to get them upped.....


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

I only got 305 songs uploaded since I mostly stream my music with Pandora/Internet Radio...


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Google needs to tweak the web version of the site. Mess with any of the Meta data & it starts having issues with who/what/when/where. Have to close chrome to get it straight.


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

heres a quick tip: If you have linux, use wine and the music manager. I saw faster upload speeds, and i didnt have to use windows


----------

